# Elite Car Care - A message to our customers



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

_ALL CUSTOMERS: The ongoing Industrial Action by Royal Mail workers is causing some disruption to delivery times, both within the UK and overseas when choosing the Airmail service. If you require your goods quickly we recommend you select the courier option, which is fast, reliable and trackable. Thank you._​
_OVERSEAS CUSTOMERS ONLY: The Industrial Action in France has now ended and we are advised by our European courier that normal service will soon be resumed once the backlog has been cleared._​
_Thanks for looking* :thumb:*_​
_Alex_​


----------



## r32_dub (Sep 14, 2009)

Cheers Alex.

My order last week came very promptly delivery by UPS. Great service!


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you ship to Turkey? One said that you would but I couldn't see Turkey in the list.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Kokopelli said:


> Do you ship to Turkey? One said that you would but I couldn't see Turkey in the list.


Yes, we have recently started to, contact me for further details. :thumb:


----------

